# Steam-Problem mit Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Keyserver ?



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Da es kein Problem des Spiels selbst ist, mach ich mal ein Thema auf. Haben auch andere von euch Probleme mit der Steam-Version von NFS Hot Pursuit? Ich hab das gestern abend als Angebot gekauft und runtergeladen, aber ich kann es nicht starten. Es kam gestern und auch heute eine Meldung, dass es einen Fehler mit der Verbindung zum keyserver gibt...

Zu dem Thema allgemein hab ich gelesen, dass Steam evlt nicht mehr genug keys hat und neue beim Pubslisher anfordert. Ich habe aber auf die schnelle niemanden gefunden, der auch bei NFS HP aktuell dieses Problem hat, daher ist meine Frage, ob auch andere hier das gleiche Problem haben und ob vlt auch andere Leute es ebenfalls gestern oder heute gekauft und KEINE Probleme haben ^^


Thx


----------



## SeriousToday (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

habe vor 2 Tagen das Spiel gekauft,hatte keine Probleme.Im Steam Forum stehen dazu einige Beiträge,wende dich doch bitte an den Support.

https://support.steampowered.com/profile.php?


----------



## crizzler (10. Mai 2013)

Schon mal probiert es alternativ auf Origin zu aktivieren (gut ich weiß Origin will keiner haben, daher hast du es wohl auch bei Steam gekauft) aber manche Titel kann oder konnte man zusätzlich neben Steam auch in Origin aktivieren. Find leider die Quelle dazu nicht mehr.


----------



## PHENOMII (10. Mai 2013)

@crizzler: Wie soll er das Spiel den bei Origin aktivieren, wenn er den Produktkey von Steam nicht bekommt...

Ich würde mich an den Steam-Support wenden.
Diese sind sehr Hilfsbereit und antworten auch recht zügig


----------



## crizzler (10. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich bin blind, wo steht dass er den Produkt key nicht hat?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

crizzler schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin blind, wo steht dass er den Produkt key nicht hat?


 
Ich hab es BEI Steam gekauft, da bekommt man keinen Key irgendwie "ausgehändigt" oder so, sondern beim Spielstart ist das Spiel schon aktiviert oder es wird dort dann ein Key angezeigt, aber genau DA kommt bei mir dann die Fehlermeldung.

*edit* ich hab gegen 18h dann ein Supporticket erstellt, aber wäre cool, wenn sich hier Leute melden, ob sie ebenfalls Probleme hatten oder nicht


----------



## Jor-El (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Spiel in deiner Steam-Spieleliste ist, dann einfach markieren und ganz rechts vom Steam Fenster erscheint  bei Links dann das Wort CD-Key. Mit diesem habe ich es auch bei Origin aktiviert bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel in deiner Steam-Spieleliste ist, dann einfach markieren und ganz rechts vom Steam Fenster erscheint bei Links dann das Wort CD-Key. Mit diesem habe ich es auch bei Origin aktiviert bekommen.



Aber genau das geht ja nicht. Ich klicke auf Spielstart, dann will er zuerst den Key anfordern, weil es der erste Start ist. Und da bricht Steam dann ab mit der Meldung "keine Verbindung zum Keyserver" - und das gleich kommt, wenn ich einen Klick auf "CD-Key" mache...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2013)

So, heute hat es endlich geklappt, und zwar beim ganz normalen SPielstart


----------

